# Perspektiven



## Konov (29. Juni 2008)

Weiß jemand ob es ausser der Schräg von Oben sicht auch eine Ego Sicht oder eine 3rd Person Sicht wie in WoW geben wird?

Und gibt es für die Schräg von Oben Sicht eine Dreh- und Zoom-Möglichkeit der Kamera?

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten. (Quelle angeben)
Wenn es bisher nicht bekannt ist, sind Vermutungen auch gern gesehen.

gruß


----------



## Kuhmuh (29. Juni 2008)

Naja, ich denk mal die Sicht ist wieder so wie in Diablo2


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

So wie in den alten Teile und nicht anders. Wieso auch ^^.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> So wie in den alten Teile und nicht anders. Wieso auch ^^.


/sign


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> So wie in den alten Teile und nicht anders. Wieso auch ^^.



Steht das irgendwo offiziell oder ist das nur deine Vermutung?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nelia (29. Juni 2008)

Das ist eine logische Schlussfolgerung von dem was Blizzard bisher so bekanntgeben hat.


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Das ist eine logische Schlussfolgerung von dem was Blizzard bisher so bekanntgeben hat.



Ok, dann werd ich mich nochmal anderweitig umhören.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (29. Juni 2008)

In dem Gameplay-Video war nur die Iso-Perspektive zu sehen, und man sollte doch meinen dass sie eine andere Perspektive zeigen würden, falls denn implementiert.

Also deutet bisher alles auf das klassische Von-Schräg-Oben.


----------



## EnCeLiS (29. Juni 2008)

Diese "Von-Schräg-Oben" Perpektive gehört einfach zu Diablo dazu^^


----------



## Gen91 (29. Juni 2008)

In dem Gameplay Video sieht man, was auf jeden Fall drinne ist. Die Schrägoben-Ansicht wie bei den alten Teilen. Außerdem zoomt die Kamera bei dem Video auch noch einmal ran, obs mehr gibt, wer weiß?


----------



## Avienne (29. Juni 2008)

Ist quasi wie in WC3, schräg von oben mit Zoom-Funktion.

Finde ich aiuch gut so! Diablo ist kein Shooter.
Nach dem was im Video gezeigt wurde, würde eine Ego-Perspektive auch keinen Sinn machen, da die Steuerung anders als z.B. in WoW. Man muß ja mit der Maus um den Charakter herum klicken um die Angriffe richtig zu steuern, das geht in Ego-Perspektive nicht.
Theoretisch wäre auch eine Verfolgerkamera (schräg von oben) noch möglich, aber dann müßte man die Level anders designen, da man die Räume ja aus verschiedenen Blickwikeln sehen könnte. Und solche Stellen wie im Trailer auf der Brücke, als im Hintergrund das riesige Monster vorbei getrampelt kam würden dann auch nicht mehr richtig funktionieren.


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Juni 2008)

Wird wieder die Iso-Perspektive - wie in den Vorgängern - sein.
Ego- oder Verfolger-Perspektive würde spielrisch wenig Sinn ergeben und die Zoom-Funktion hat auch keinen Sinn, außer sich sein Equip genauer anzusehen. ;P


----------



## maggus (29. Juni 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wird wieder die Iso-Perspektive - wie in den Vorgängern - sein.
> Ego- oder Verfolger-Perspektive würde spielrisch wenig Sinn ergeben und die Zoom-Funktion hat auch keinen Sinn, außer sich sein Equip genauer anzusehen. ;P



Bei Dungeon Siege war ich ständig beschäftigt, die Kamera zu drehen, von daher bin ich einer Schräg-Oben-Perspektive gegenüber sehr aufgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (29. Juni 2008)

Ja für hacknslay spiele sind diese Schräg-von-Obe-Perpektiven einfach die genialsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1. Bester überblick 2. man kann weit sehen wir die geschnetzelten monster durch die map fliegen und 3. es hat sich mit D1+2 einfach eingebürgert^^


LG


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (29. Juni 2008)

warum sollten sie es auch ändern? 
ich meine, wir lieben ja gerade diablo weil es so simpel und einfach war.

ich persönlich wünsche mir eigentlich kaum neuerungen und nichts aufwendiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. Juni 2008)

Wie Starcraft 2 eben auch.
Quasi das alte Spiel, nur in Sachen Grafik besser - und hat außerdem ein paar andere Verbesserungen.

So wünsche ich es mir auch für Diablo 3. Und so wird es auch werden, denke ich.


----------

